# Bleu Cheese Crisps- TNT



## crewsk (Aug 23, 2005)

I made these today with a couple of changes. I'll list those also. The kids loved them!


2(4oz)pkgs. crumbled bleu cheese
1 stick margarine, softened
1 1/3C all purpose flour
1/3C poppy seeds
1/4tsp. ground red pepper

With an electric mixer, beat cheese & margarine at medium speed until fluffy. Add remaining ingredients & beat until well blended.

Divide dough in half & shape into 9 inch logs. Wrap in wax paper & chill for 2 hours.

Cut each log into 1/4 inch slices & place on ungreased baking sheet. Bake at 350F for 13-15 minutes or until golden brown. Cool.

What I changed: I omited the poppy seeds & replaced the red pepper with paprika.


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow!  What a good idea.  DH loves bleu cheese so I"ll have to make these for him some time.


----------



## bluespanishsky (Aug 23, 2005)

Yum this sounds really good!  I love bleu cheese and will have to try this.  Thanks for posting it!


----------



## callie (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks, crewsk!  My mom loves bleu cheese - and she loves snacky things.  I'm gonna make these for her.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 23, 2005)

Sounds yummy crewsk, all my kids are blue cheese people, so this will be a hit. Thanks
kadesma


----------



## marmalady (Aug 25, 2005)

These look great! Try something the next time you make 'em - sub out about 1/4 cup of cornstarch for flour, and see how crispy this makes them!

That's what I did with the 'cheddar penny' recipe; the original didn't call for cornstarch, but I was thinking how crisp the cornstarch or rice flour makes shortbread, so decided to try it, and it was a winner!


----------



## crewsk (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks marmalady! I'll have to put a note with the recipe for next time.


----------

